# Overclocking an FX6300, should I continue?



## Thimblewad (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi guys!

for the past few days I was tinkering with the frequencies in my PC. I managed to get my RAM from 1600 MHz to 1864 MHz without changing any of the timings so I think that's quite an achievement.

My next question is regarding my CPU. I managed to get over 4,6 GHz (CPU-Z validation) with it, but it doesn't seem stable (PC shut off once - power supply not strong enough? Temps are too low for critical shutdown) and I pulled it back down to 4,4 GHz.

A stable 4,4 GHz OC is achieved with +0.175 V on the core. Should I go higher? Full load temperatures do not exceed 45 °C at the moment.

Thanks!

P.S.: CPU-Z screenshot


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2016)

I can really only say that if it's unstable it might very well shut down without being warm.

As far as voltages go I've no idea.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 10, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> for the past few days I was tinkering with the frequencies in my PC. I managed to get my RAM from 1600 MHz to 1864 MHz without changing any of the timings so I think that's quite an achievement.
> 
> ...



PSU seems fine, if the temperatures are all right you can start increasing the voltages. If the CPU-z voltage is accurate, you up the cpu voltage quite a bit more. Afaik its been generally agreed on that 1,55V is a sort of max for chips like yours so you have quite a bit of headroom left. If upping the voltage causes your PC to shut off more quickly however, you might have bumped in to the limits of your motherboard power delivery capacity.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 10, 2016)

I can see lots of people reading the thread so am sure someone will chime in soon with some detailed advice,  and I haven't had an amd chip for years but I know the bus speed is also linked to other things such as nb and htt (if it's still called that...)  so you could well have enough vcore,  you might just need to tweak some other things to get your oc stable, still subbed to see how you get on


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 10, 2016)

This is what I'm getting right now. 4,66 GHz on +0.225 V. I'm just gonna keep the stress test going. VCore loadline calibration is set to "Extreme".



 

*Could this result in damage to my CPU if ran 24/7?*

*EDIT: CPU temperature in AIDA while stress testing shows 66 °C, HWMonitor says 55 °C (same as Northbridge in AIDA)*


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 10, 2016)

depending on your motherboard it might work better with 1 notch under extreme as LLC. Apart from that those volts and temps are fine.
Keep in mind however that CPU-Z bench isnt the best stability test you could run. Prime95 generally is more punishing on your system and will be a better worst case scenario.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 10, 2016)

If u had at least this model GA-970A-UD3P or better like 990 FX chipset u could reach higher but since your mobo has 4+1 i think NO.

Leave it @4.4-4.5 GHz if is stable,turn off turbo core,C1E,C6State and CnQ.

Edit: Keep it max 55-57 C,to work optimal and no *throttling*


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 10, 2016)

ASOT said:


> If u had at least this model GA-970A-UD3P or better like 990 FX chipset u could reach higher but since your mobo has 4+1 i think NO.
> 
> Leave it @4.4-4.5 GHz if is stable,turn off turbo core,C1E,C6State and CnQ.
> 
> Edit: Keep it max 55-57 C,to work optimal and no *throttling*



I have already done all that before: turbo off, C1E off, C6 off, HPC off, CnQ off, CPU not throttling, always on OC clock (no power-save).

Starting stress test with Prime95
*stress test didn't go to well*

Computer didn't want to turn on for a minute or two, thought I lost him, hahaha. Reverted to 4,4 for now. Voltage down to +0.175 V


----------



## ASOT (Oct 11, 2016)

Glad u knew it those must be off.. 

Keep it safe and no more try OC further on that mobo,4.4 GHz is decent and overall good performance gain.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 11, 2016)

Its not over 9000 yet keep going!!


----------



## Jism (Oct 11, 2016)

Your motherboard cant cope with power demand of that chip beyond 4.4GHz. Perhaps there's a setting that disables the CPU consuming more power then AMD recommends. You should turn that off.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 11, 2016)

970 boards are not made for overclocking, and probably won't take too much more.

I'd say if you want more, a 990 board would be needed.


----------



## Jism (Oct 11, 2016)

Chip is proberly at it's max as well. Better board only shaves off few more mhz but nothing special.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 11, 2016)

You can be glad it powered off - if not your MB and maybe the CPU too would be dead now. The safety measures worked. I would not run the system on the absolute limit 24/7. If you know 4.4 GHz is the limit, I would go a tad lower and decrease voltage to decrease the stress it puts on the motherboard. 100 MHz less doesn't make a difference performance wise, but for your mainboard it could mean life and death. Find a overclock setting that's a good balance between overclock, performance and power consumption, that's the best for the health of your PC.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

I have reverted the clocks back to 4.4 GHz as stated before and I'm now running the Prime95 small FFTs test. Things seem to be going just fine actually. I have a problem when I, for example, pause a video (VLC Media PLayer), leave it sitting there and after 20-30 minutes my computer freezes (odd colored vertical lines). I have already determined that the CPU is causing this, but how come it happens when idliung on video and never on full load?

Edit: Prime95 small FFTs → 4,4 GHz @ 1.475 V → max. temp. 58-59 °C → no errors for now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thats a pretty low end motherboard, psu is questionable too. What cooler is on the cpu?


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats a pretty low end motherboard, psu is questionable too. What cooler is on the cpu?



CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer Extreme rev. 1.0.

The PSU should by all means be able to cope with the system.

Other PC cooling(my thread on TPU):




Also, I'm not planning on upgrading the motherboard since Zen is coming out and I don't feel like spending money on my PC ATM, planning on a bigger upgrade next year (mobo, RAM, CPU, GPU).


----------



## krusha03 (Oct 11, 2016)

You should look at the package temperature in HWinfo (which is the same as the CPU in AIDA). This is 67 and if I remember well the maximum was about 72. AMD boards go hard on the VRMs. Good news your board has VRM heatsink. Bad news is it's only 4+1 phases but for 6 core chip it should be fine.

Edit: FYI I had my FX 6300 @ 4.55GHz 1.4v. I would not put more than 1.45v for 24/7. When trying to overclock your CPU, downclock your ram or run it at stock in order to avoid getting errors from it


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 11, 2016)

I wouldn't put much hope on any am3+ board with a 4+1 power phase. Your core temps might be fine but I'd assume those VRMs are now going crazy with that voltage.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

krusha03 said:


> You should look at the package temperature in HWinfo (which is the same as the CPU in AIDA). This is 67 and if I remember well the maximum was about 72. AMD boards go hard on the VRMs. Good news your board has VRM heatsink. Bad news is it's only 4+1 phases but for 6 core chip it should be fine.
> 
> Edit: FYI I had my FX 6300 @ 4.55GHz 1.4v. I would not put more than 1.45v for 24/7. When trying to overclock your CPU, downclock your ram or run it at stock in order to avoid getting errors from it



Package temperature doesn't reach 60 °C with this configuration. Are you saying I should drop all the clocks (FSB, NB, HT link) and then try to get a higher clock on my chip? I think I'm slowly reaching the limit (of the chip) so I believe it's better to stick with 4,4 GHz and leave all the other clocks, because dropping those and only increaing the CPU clock will probably yield lower performance. Correct?

Edit: Stayed on 4,4 GHz, all other clocks same as before, CPU doesn't exceed 53 °C on +0.150 V while small FFTs test


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Look for AMD FX oc club. On here.

I snagged my board 2 years ago.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> CPU temperature in AIDA while stress testing shows 66 °C, HWMonitor says 55 °C (same as Northbridge in AIDA)


AIDA stress test doesn't really put the cpu on it knees, try Prime95 and you will see that temperatures won't be the same and let's see for how long your cpu will hold that stress test


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> AIDA stress test doesn't really put the cpu on it knees, try Prime95 and you will see that temperatures won't be the same and let's see for how long your cpu will hold that stress test



The CPU has been on Prime95 stress test for 2 hours now, still no errors.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Starting stress test with Prime95
> *stress test didn't go to well*


I have missed that part.

Let me read the whole thread.


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> The CPU has been on Prime95 stress test for 2 hours now, still no errors.



Stable! Seriously, if it were me, I'd start using the CPU an hour ago.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

erocker said:


> Stable! Seriously, if it were me, I'd start using the CPU an hour ago.



Should I bump it to 4.5 GHz, leave the voltage and stress test again?


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Should I bump it to 4.5 GHz, leave the voltage and stress test again?


aye go for it!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Should I bump it to 4.5 GHz, leave the voltage and stress test again?


Why do you persist in getting more than 4.4Ghz, aren't you happy with what you have achieved?

Look, i have a board that would knock down your ( no offense ) and i have it at 4.5GHz, i can OC higher way higher than you but why to put in such stress the board and all the rest of the hardwares plus you're just willing to BLOW the whole system.



Mathragh said:


> aye go for it!


You shouldn't be telling him to push more.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 11, 2016)

STOP! That mobo is a crap,u want to fry or burn ur cpu ? ))))) Is a 4+1 phase design...

Honestly best advise for u dont go more or u really want to change cpu/mobo  

Edit: 4.4 GHz or 4.5 GHz is bullshet not big difference,keep vcore under 1.4v for cpu life.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> CPU cooler: Arctic Freezer Extreme rev. 1.0.
> 
> The PSU should by all means be able to cope with the system.
> 
> ...


Off Topic
I like your Cooler, it looks pretty cool


----------



## krusha03 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Should I bump it to 4.5 GHz, leave the voltage and stress test again?



What I would do instead is keep it to 4.4Ghz and reduce the voltage


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 11, 2016)

*I'm staying on 4.4 GHz for safety reasons. I'll try to decrease the voltage by one step and then do stress testing again.*



Knoxx29 said:


> Off Topic
> I like your Cooler, it looks pretty cool



Oh, that's the rev 2.0, mine has black stickers on the side and on the front, like this:


----------



## Jism (Oct 11, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> I have reverted the clocks back to 4.4 GHz as stated before and I'm now running the Prime95 small FFTs test. Things seem to be going just fine actually. I have a problem when I, for example, pause a video (VLC Media PLayer), leave it sitting there and after 20-30 minutes my computer freezes (odd colored vertical lines). I have already determined that the CPU is causing this, but how come it happens when idliung on video and never on full load?
> 
> Edit: Prime95 small FFTs → 4,4 GHz @ 1.475 V → max. temp. 58-59 °C → no errors for now



Your idle vs load voltage is causing this. Look, your system is far from stable. Revert back to 4.3Ghz and make SURE it's stable before even going further. Your just chasing Ghz's and your about to blow your motherboard that cant cope with the power usage of higher clocks.

Add some cooling to your VRM's (step 1), get a stable baseline (i.e 4.3Ghz 24/7) (step 2) and test with Intel Burn test (step 3).

Note that the last tool will defenitly make things go 10 degrees hotter then usual, and your motherboard can BLOW because of this. If you add proper cooling to your VRM, they will throttle LESS upon stress testing.

I've played and tweaked with AMD platforms for years. I'm still with a decent and high end AM3+ with DDR3 2400 and it defenitly ROCKS when tweaked proper. Dont blow your stuff yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> Your idle vs load voltage is causing this. Look, your system is far from stable. Revert back to 4.3Ghz and make SURE it's stable before even going further. Your just chasing Ghz's and your about to blow your motherboard that cant cope with the power usage of higher clocks.
> 
> 
> Add some cooling to your VRM's (step 1), get a stable baseline (i.e 4.3Ghz 24/7) (step 2) and test with Intel Burn test (step 3).
> ...



Another note add a fan on back of motherboard where socket is mounted.

Active cool vrms and chipset too


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2016)

The only reason to apply cooling to VRM's is to make sure they are not throttling back to 'safe' values because of the heat. Most modern VRM's are designed to work at a certain temperature, but when oc'ing / pushing your going beyond that.

And when it's throttling it's basicly not giving enough amps / juice to your CPU causing it to throttle back in CPU speed. Something you dont want. 

Cooling VRM's will only work to a certain level; at some point you cant sqeeze out more then they are designed for. To put it simply; activly cool them, and have a safe / solid base clock from 4.3GHz to work up from. It's not always the CPU vcore that needs to be raised but in some cases you need to combine MP oc'ing with a higher FSB. My Vishera has troubles reaching up to higher MP's as well, but is stable at 5GHz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> The only reason to apply cooling to VRM's is to make sure they are not throttling back to 'safe' values because of the heat. Most modern VRM's are designed to work at a certain temperature, but when oc'ing / pushing your going beyond that.
> 
> And when it's throttling it's basicly not giving enough amps / juice to your CPU causing it to throttle back in CPU speed. Something you dont want.
> 
> Cooling VRM's will only work to a certain level; at some point you cant sqeeze out more then they are designed for. To put it simply; activly cool them, and have a safe / solid base clock from 4.3GHz to work up from. It's not always the CPU vcore that needs to be raised but in some cases you need to combine MP oc'ing with a higher FSB. My Vishera has troubles reaching up to higher MP's as well, but is stable at 5GHz.




Yeah, I got lucky with mine, as its mp oc only. I was thinking of applying active direct cooling to the vrm and back of cpu myself besides 4 case fans and 2 on the cpu. Otherwise 5.2GHz or faster will be water chilled. My ram can run at 2400 easy too with the trident memory timings.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2016)

Try working with higher HTT and MP. A high MP is something AMD cpu's hardly copy with. I.e with 240Mhz HTT and a slightly lower MP it's possible to archieve 4.4Ghz and higher.

I had the same problems with Vishera, going to 5GHz. You need to combine a higher HTT with a lower MP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> Try working with higher HTT and MP. A high MP is something AMD cpu's hardly copy with. I.e with 240Mhz HTT and a slightly lower MP it's possible to archieve 4.4Ghz and higher.
> 
> I had the same problems with Vishera, going to 5GHz. You need to combine a higher HTT with a lower MP.



Default is 2200 on the board, im at 2400, 2600 the rig gets buggy.

200x25.5 is where im at if im not mistaken.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2016)

HTT = FSB. Not the "HT"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> HTT = FSB. Not the "HT"




I do notice when fsb is messed with of course the ram speed is altered, no divider to lock the ram speed out- thus timings would need to be adjusted.

Cya 2morrow-got interview at 9 AM.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2016)

When you lower the memory divider, and raise the HTT (FSB), at some point you will get back to original memory speed. Go to your bios, lower memory divider with 1 notch, upp the FSB / HTT and you'll see what i'm talking about.

For example, when going 300MHz HTT, and lower your memory divider to 1333MHz, you will automaticly get 1866 or 2000MHz in return. I had this on my Crosshair IV / Thuban X6 which did 4.2Ghz daily.

Timings do not get out of sync, they just stay the way they are. This is just very basic OC knowledgde. AMD systems are great fun to OC.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jism said:


> When you lower the memory divider, and raise the HTT (FSB), at some point you will get back to original memory speed. Go to your bios, lower memory divider with 1 notch, upp the FSB / HTT and you'll see what i'm talking about.
> 
> For example, when going 300MHz HTT, and lower your memory divider to 1333MHz, you will automaticly get 1866 or 2000MHz in return. I had this on my Crosshair IV / Thuban X6 which did 4.2Ghz daily.
> 
> Timings do not get out of sync, they just stay the way they are. This is just very basic OC knowledgde. AMD systems are great fun to OC.



Was on a Athlon XP and a P4 before this rig in my specs.


----------



## Jism (Oct 12, 2016)

I always prefer FSB / HTT oc'ing. Your simply raising the rest of the system's performance, and not just the CPU with a free MP.

Actually 4.4GHz is slower with 200MHz FSB/HTT compared to 300MHz HTT and 4.2GHz clock. You'd still use normal memory timings.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

Some AMD guy needs to tell him how to overclock not just the CPU but Hyper Transport etc. too - that CPU has bottlenecks if just the CPU core is increased, it even has bottlenecks if untouched - they get fixed a bit when overclocking the rest with it. Also again: don't put too much stress on the mainboard, it's not a overclocker mainboard, unless you know the risks and want the life of the hardware to be decreased just because you buy new stuff in a few months anyway. I still wouldn't do it. 4500, 4400, 4300, the performance difference is negligabe, but the power consumption and stress on motherboard rise stellar. Go for 4300 or 4200 if you ask me - whatever still works with a clearly lower voltage.


----------



## Jism (Oct 13, 2016)

Exactly. At some point, the power requirement for a few extra mhz more is absurd and will cause huge stress on that motherboard. You should settle for 4.2 to 4.3Ghz with a higher FSB and all that stuff. It offers more performance then 4.4Ghz CPU with a higher MP alone.


----------



## Thimblewad (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, I have achieved Prime95 stability with a clock speed of 4.4 GHz (19 x 233 MHz) @ +1.475 V, FSB is 233 MHz, HT link is at 2.8 GHz, NB frequency is at 2,1 GHz.

What now? haha.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Guys, I have achieved Prime95 stability with a clock speed of 4.4 GHz (19 x 233 MHz) @ +1.475 V, FSB is 233 MHz, HT link is at 2.8 GHz, NB frequency is at 2,1 GHz.
> 
> What now? haha.


You're not really listening to advice do you? Okay good luck on not having the pc go bust with that high voltage on a mediocre non overclocker Mainboard. Some people just seem to learn the hard way.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Oct 13, 2016)

Thimblewad said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> for the past few days I was tinkering with the frequencies in my PC. I managed to get my RAM from 1600 MHz to 1864 MHz without changing any of the timings so I think that's quite an achievement.
> 
> ...



Try HWINFO64 for CPU temp monitoring.  I have an AMD FX processor and HDINFO64 is the only truly reliable CPU temp monitoring software I use.  Also the "package" temp on my FX jumps about a lot (thus I know its not accurate).

If on HWINFO64 you are not going above 60c then personally I would continue (but only once you are PRIME95 stable under 60c).  Anything over 60c on these chips are probably throttling.

Also HWINFO64 will show you throttling in real time as you will see the core clock multiplier setting the clock lower for each individual core as it throttles.  It also does it very fast so you can refer to the "minimum" core clock column on HWINFO64 to see if you've been throttled at all (it would show something significantly lower than 4600mhz)

If your throttling then you need more cooling before you can really test if you are stable and move on/up.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Im at 5.1GHz and never see my cpu touch 60 in gaming even though in occt i seen it hit 85 and not have ill effects.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 13, 2016)

Kanan said:


> You're not really listening to advice do you? Okay good luck on not having the pc go bust with that high voltage on a mediocre non overclocker Mainboard. Some people just seem to learn the hard way.




Probably a kid )))) 1.4v on that mobo with that power delivery phase


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Probably a kid )))) 1.4v on that mobo with that power delivery phase


Haha I was a kid too once, that's just dumb if you ask me but whatever. Nice avatar btw haha.


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 13, 2016)

You have pushed the Mobo to its limit. I highly recommend that you don't push it any further as it will fail. And will take a few components with it.


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys calm down.

That motherboard and CPU is still running within specs of AMD. It proberly does not have a over-current-protection that can be disabled so the danger is'nt as close as some might think. Newer boards are protected from high currents, they simply stall, reboot, crash but nothing serious.

Boards that do blow up have a bad VRM design, no protection or at least it triggers way too late.

Told you that playing with MP and FSB combined would archieve 4.4Ghz and above. The AMD cpu's have troubles doing higher mp's. You can actually force some more voltage into the PLL if i'm not mistaken so it stays stable, but oc'ing with FSB is always better then multiplier alone.

So, try to keep it stable now, and live with 4.4GHz. Or try 300Mhz HTT (FSB) which is more fun with a lower MP and memory dividers. 

if you work with a Crosshair IV or even Formula-z you have a few options to raise the overcurrent, and disable the AMD recommendation for maximum usage of power of a CPU. This allows real hard OC'ing which can only be done on systems with proper cooling. Normal motherboards dont allow this and proberly 'limit' out on what the motherboard can deliver for a maximum.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 14, 2016)

Jism said:


> Guys calm down.
> 
> That motherboard and CPU is still running within specs of AMD. It proberly does not have a over-current-protection that can be disabled so the danger is'nt as close as some might think. Newer boards are protected from high currents, they simply stall, reboot, crash but nothing serious.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with that. If you had read all my comments you would have seen that I very well am aware that the CPU/MB does have protections. My comments are about preserving lifetime of components, that's it. If you have another opinion about it it's okay though, even if its probably wrong.


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2016)

YES I DO. OC'ing on AMD systems is way more fun. It'll guarantee you'll be busy for the complete night.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 14, 2016)

Jism said:


> YES I DO. OC'ing on AMD systems is way more fun. It'll guarantee you'll be busy for the complete night.


Cool, which motherboard are you using?


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2016)

It is only a few months away from ZEN being released, so i woud'nt worry much at all about lifetime of his equipment. I'd proberly do the same if i was in his position. What can go wrong, just a blown motherboard in worst case? 50 to 100$ replacement. 

I think i did 2 years on a crosshair Z with a Thuban X6 at 4.2Ghz and at some point even 4.4Ghz.

I use a Crosshair Z currently, mainly because it offers more options then any other board currently out there, and a VRM that's beefy enough for a 9590 and still have OC headroom.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 14, 2016)

Jism said:


> It is only a few months away from ZEN being released, so i woud'nt worry much at all about lifetime of his equipment. I'd proberly do the same if i was in his position. What can go wrong, just a blown motherboard in worst case? 50 to 100$ replacement.
> 
> I think i did 2 years on a crosshair Z with a Thuban X6 at 4.2Ghz and at some point even 4.4Ghz.
> 
> I use a Crosshair Z currently, mainly because it offers more options then any other board currently out there, and a VRM that's beefy enough for a 9590 and still have OC headroom.


So you are essentially someone who sports a enthusiast highend Mainboard who has too much money and want to give false advise to people who has the opposite kind of hardware to essentially waste their hardware by mistreating and abusing it to the limit where it eventually will fail. Maybe you should go to a extreme  overclocker forum because this is more about giving people good advice and helping them - not egoism and epeen overclocking that's totally useless. Thanks for proving my point btw.


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2016)

I dont think you get the point either. If you oc basic hardware, with a decent VRM design and all, there is nothing much that go wrong. Every motherboard has a built-in OCP (Overcurrent protection) that prevent the CPU from using more then a specified amount of power. His problem was being stuck at 4.4Ghz with random issues, i told him to use the FSB in combination with a higher multiplier and voila, problem bypassed. It seems stable at 4.4GHz now.

If his hardware was uncapable of doing that OC with running Prime, the VRM section should already blow a few fets here and there. He's already voiding his warranty by doing this all on the first place.

Look, any CPU can be oc'ed 'safely', you need to find the sweetspot before it starts to need more voltage & amps in order to archieve higher speeds. If I was TS, revert all to stock, and try to seek the first maximum speed before you even up the voltage. And when you hit the limit, things crash when testing,  then increase the voltage just a tiny tiny bit.

I think even 4.5Ghz is possible but you need to consider proper cooling to your VRM and any other thing that might get 'hot' on your board. Esp. the back of your motherboard, the opposite where your VRM sits on, the back CPU socket and all.

It's bin written all over many guides on how to work on OC'ing. I've never damaged a motherboard or CPU with oc'ing. What i've seen alot is that people use low-budget to midrage boards, ramp up voltages and blow stuff up. Or assemble complete high-end computers with cases that already have a no-name PSU with less then 300 watts and blow things up within a week.

OC'ing pretty much tells you as well where you hit a wall, a limit, because things crash, hang or are not stable. Use common sense on wether where things are going wrong, and simply start from stock before even hitting up voltages here and there.

AMD systems are fun to tweak, trust me, keeps you busy for a few hours at least, but the result is a faster and more responsive system. Even a 9570 can be shaved off 60watts of power on the wall by simply tweaking the voltage on that particular '220w' cpu.

Since Slot A i've bin OC'ing on AMD. And i never blew up a motherboard (never bought cheap ones as well) when oc'ing hardware. Always watch temps. It's the most mandatory ever in OC history. Simular with cars; if you tune them, always watch temps.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 14, 2016)

Jism said:


> What i've seen alot is that people use low-budget to midrage boards, ramp up voltages and blow stuff up.


This is exactly what he's doing. Funny that you're writing so much to prove me wrong and end up with proving my point further right.

Whatever. I did my point my point stands and there are more people here that caution the op to not overdo the OC. I'm out. Have fun blowing away your hardware. Learn it the hard way then.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 14, 2016)

Nope nothing could go wrong @Jism 










Not saying that will happen, but some of us have brains to buy what we "require" not what we think we can "get away with".


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm sorry but dont buy MSI boards. Asus is the better player and offers much better design and components. It's also unclear if this is a new board (DOA) or a used one. I assume a brand new one, and i had DOA's upon first boot as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Nope nothing could go wrong @Jism
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9590/9370 are excessively leaky chips, like how Preshott was then. I went 8350 from microcenter. It's funny before I built this rig i was looking up 5.0GHz FX motherboard and the Sabertooth R2.0 came up.


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jism said:


> Guys calm down.
> 
> That motherboard and CPU is still running within specs of AMD. It proberly does not have a over-current-protection that can be disabled so the danger is'nt as close as some might think. Newer boards are protected from high currents, they simply stall, reboot, crash but nothing serious.
> 
> ...


If you do some searching around the web you will see this board is unreliable in Stock form. You will also see where several have taken out other components when it goes. 

Pushing 1.5v on a decent board is dicey. On this board, it's BEGGING for disaster.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Running 1.48 here. Btw op unit with running straight oc of 4.1GHz at default voltage was unstable for him. Mine at 4.2 was stable.


----------



## Jism (Oct 15, 2016)

If that board is a 4+1 design then yes you should watch out. I'm not saying that a 4 + 1 VRM design is 'bad' , it can work just as simular as a 8 or even 12 phase VRM design, it just depends on the type of VRM's that's being used. 

I.e 4 VRM's of 25A each has a better efficieny then a VRM of 8 ones with 12.5A each. The 8 one proberly deliveres a more 'cleaner' voltage but is less efficient because it will have certain eletrical losses when converting from 12V to 1.35V.

I suspect that that +1 is used for Dram (memory) to even voltages out. But always make sure to cool them properly, they can become warm yes and that's normal, but being in the 80 to 100 degrees range is dangerous.

If i was you, settle for 4.2 ~ 4.4Ghz with a 300MHz FSB / HTT. For that kind of speed you might want to increase the NB voltage a bit (just 0.100v to 0.300v) and lower both memory and northbridge dividers. 2400MHz NB is best. Settle for a mp of 14 or 14.5. It's defenitly faster. If you archieved this, start tweaking your memory timing as close as possible. I.e 1600Mhz with lowest possible timings. Use Memtest on a CD or USB drive, and run a multithreaded test upon boot (hit f2 when that program launches). For fast checking you only need to pass 1 run in order to test it's stability, reboot and tweak some timings more from there on. When you hit a wall (errors appear) either increase voltage or lower settings.

Some sticks dont do nothing when you increase their voltage, so your pretty much stuck at what you can get. Those AMD cpu's do not benefit much more from higher speeds memory. I run currently 2400MHz DDR3 with 10/10/10/20 timings, which is actually pretty good and makes the system responsive. Back in the Athlon 64 days, latency was everything. These days speed actually overcome latency's.

Your board might not be able to archieve 300MHz FSB, but if thats the case 260 or 280 as well works fine. You need to keep the CPU at all times stock before you start ramping up the FSB past 240. Trust me.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2016)

Last OP's post was this one where he want to show how clever or naive he is : Page#2 post #46



Thimblewad said:


> Guys, I have achieved Prime95 stability with a clock speed of 4.4 GHz (19 x 233 MHz) @ +1.475 V, FSB is 233 MHz, HT link is at 2.8 GHz, NB frequency is at 2,1 GHz.
> 
> What now? haha.


After that he didn't post again

Could be this the reason:





Of course he won't never admit it


----------



## Jism (Oct 15, 2016)

That's a psu, not a motherboard.

But yeah, i know very well how stupid it is when shit blows up. A while ago i bought K5-Pro which is a replacement (fluid) for pads that stick between memory chips / heatsinks and vrm / heatsinks.

I've replaced all pads with this compound, but before i even got there i screwed up my motherboard (Crosshair IV). One screw was damaged enough not to come out, so i had to drill it out, and within that proces proberly destroyed a few traces here and there. 

I never got to test the K5-pro since many people are curious about it, so was i. But i'm not going to apply this stuff to my new Crosshair Z to be honest. It leaves a sticky mess behind and i'm sure it cools well, but going back to original will be a hard task.  Maybe my 480X when there's a VRM heatsink for available.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2016)

Jism said:


> That's a psu, not a motherboard.


It was just an example of something burned.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

I have blown stuff up, not intentionally, GTX 480, a PSU.
Had a MSI P67 board have it's RAM slots go bad, but i always bought the appropriate motherboard every time.

Quality over quantity and all that...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2016)

The guy is at 4.5GHz, his motherboard I told him to stop going further, because when he did the 4.1GHz OC across all cores with default voltage he had stability issues initially so that tells me the chip is a little bit on the tougher side to overclock along with that board being the lowest 970 Model available.


----------

